# THE end all of discussion regarding reconstitution of IGF-1 DES



## naturopath (Jul 11, 2011)

This is what I would like to see.  I have researched this for weeks and weeks, and there seems to be a crazy amount of info. that in many cases contradicts other info. (No surprise)

Question:

My research CO. just got in a boatload of 6% AA and a lot of IGF-1 DES...   We have BW, but do we just use the pure AA if it is 6%?  Is the consensus that we need to preload desired dose in pure 6% acetic acid, put in the FREEZER, and then the day of use (on lab rats), we draw up an equal amount of BW before the days use (On the lab rats)?


----------



## Movin_weight (Jul 11, 2011)

naturopath said:


> This is what I would like to see.  I have researched this for weeks and weeks, and there seems to be a crazy amount of info. that in many cases contradicts other info. (No surprise)
> 
> Question:
> 
> My research CO. just got in a boatload of 6% AA and a lot of IGF-1 DES...   We have BW, but do we just use the pure AA if it is 6%?  Is the consensus that we need to preload desired dose in pure 6% acetic acid, put in the FREEZER, and then the day of use (on lab rats), we draw up an equal amount of BW before the days use (On the lab rats)?



no dude you need .6%... That 6% research shit will eat a hole in your muscle


----------



## naturopath (Jul 11, 2011)

The 6% solution could be diluted 10x and be correct .6% correct? Could the dilution be saline?


----------



## GMO (Jul 12, 2011)

naturopath said:


> The 6% solution could be diluted 10x and be correct .6% correct? Could the dilution be saline?


 
Yes 0.6% is where you want to be.

The dilution should be distilled water, then filtered through a whatman syringe filter for sterility.


----------

